# New DVC Incentives Announced for New, and Current, Members



## icydog

Did anyone take advantage of the newest DVC incentives. They are good. Look at this article on DVC News about the incentives. 

If you are new to DVC and want to buy into the program you will need a referral to get the discount. Right now the incentives for new owners are the same as for owners. Y*ou can get $21 off of Saratoga Springs (in my opinion you don't want to do that) an $18 discount on Animal Kingdom Villas and $16 off of the new Bay Lake Towers at the Contemporary.* 

I decided I needed to own at Bay Lake at the Contemporary so I bought 350 points there today. *I would also be willing to offer my name and membership to anyone who needs a referral.* 

Marylyn Carlyle
carlyle@comcast.net


----------



## tomandrobin

Congratulations on your Bay Lake Tower purchase! 

I think this latest round of incentives is definitely worth buying in, if you were on the fence.


----------



## icydog

I have to agree. I was waiting for a good incentive and it never came. I was going to buy VWL resale but luckily this came out before I did that. The VWL 350 point contract, with closing and maintenance fees for 2008, came to $28,500. The BLT contract for the same number of points, with the right UY, only cost me $5K more and I don't have to pay maintenance fees until Sept, and the contract is good for almost 20 years longer. 

Thanks Tom for your support. I can guarantee there will be naysayers soon enough.


----------



## tomandrobin

I have a resale contract pending with Disney right now. If Disney exercises their ROFR we may go with Bay Lake Tower. 

Not sure how ribbing they can give you. Most will say to buy where you want to own and want to travel. The rule is to buy resale, but the resort is new and when will "true" resales hit the market. If you want MK view, it is a must own resort. I do plan reserving a room at the 7 month window, but I know it won't be MK view and it won't be peak desired travel times.


----------



## icydog

*I have to agree with you.*

I firmly believe in buying resale as you know. But I am not sure it is always the best route with Disney. I bought a resale VB awhile ago. It has a different UY than my other contract. I find it difficult to use with my other points. That being said, this year I am just going to transfer those 170 VB points over to my main contract. Maybe that will make things go a little smoother this year.


----------



## Twinkstarr

We're at VB right now, got the "welcome home" message from our guide. He went on for about 2 min explaining the new incentives. We had stopped by to look at the models at Thanksiving, so he knew about how many we were looking for and had all the numbers down. 

Still on the fence about adding to our DVC points.


----------



## lark

tomandrobin said:


> If you want MK view, it is a must own resort. I do plan reserving a room at the 7 month window, but I know it won't be MK view and it won't be peak desired travel times.



Probably so in the short term, but I bet that after a while MK view won't be as difficult.  The point premium is massive.  With only 20 percent MK rooms, maybe they will always go fast, but with a premium of 50 to 180 points, I wonder.


----------



## luvsvacation22

I disagree, I think the MK views will be very difficult to get! BLT has the monorail access, and with a MK view, and watching the fireworks from your room!
DVCers who want this view will pay for this premium.

The AKV Concierge rooms are very difficult even at the 11 month home advantage. I want AKV concierge on our trip to WDW and I am willing to pay the points for it. I am also competing with other DVCers who want the same thing, and they are many of them!

We have enough points to go and stay at WDW at AKV, but I want to stay at BLT too for a few days! I would want the MK view at least some of the time, so the next add we do will be BLT!


----------



## lark

luvsvacation22 said:


> The AKV Concierge rooms are very difficult even at the 11 month home advantage. I want AKV concierge on our trip to WDW and I am willing to pay the points for it. I am also competing with other DVCers who want the same thing, and they are many of them!



You might be right, but I don't think AKV concierge is a good example.  I think there are very few 2 BR units for AKV concierge -- like only 5 total (for a maximum of 10 if they are used as studio/1Brs.)  There are going to be something like 62 2 BR lockoff units (so up to 120 units) for MK/BLT, and some Grand Villas.

Also, the point premium for MK is significantly higher than even the point premium for AKV concierge.  In magic season, the premium per week for AKV concierge in 2010 is 13 points (studio), 43 points (1 BR), and 62 points (2 BR).  For MK view at BLT, the premiums are 30 points (studio), 64 points (1 BR), 80 points (2 BR), and 185 points (GV).

I think in the first year or two, MK will be hard to get.  But, assuming the lounge is good, I bet things will loosen up.  We'll see.


----------



## icydog

I am glad I bought at the BLT. I always wanted to buy if they opened the Contemporary up but I couldn't wait and bought AKV instead. That was until the current promotion and I had to do it. We bought more points there. So now I own two resorts that will expire after I do. I might have a chance at 2042 but not 2057. In 2042 I'll be 96. I guess I won't make that either come to think of it.


----------



## icydog

luvsvacation22 said:


> I disagree, I think the MK views will be very difficult to get! BLT has the monorail access, and with a MK view, and watching the fireworks from your room!
> DVCers who want this view will pay for this premium.
> 
> The AKV Concierge rooms are very difficult even at the 11 month home advantage. I want AKV concierge on our trip to WDW and I am willing to pay the points for it. I am also competing with other DVCers who want the same thing, and they are many of them!
> 
> We have enough points to go and stay at WDW at AKV, but I want to stay at BLT too for a few days! I would want the MK view at least some of the time, so the next add we do will be BLT!



We bought in BLT for the location only. I am happy with the Lake view. I could probably get by with the Standard view as well. All those extra points to look at the Castle seems overindulgent to me. Isn't there supposed to be a member lounge that will overlook the MK? What about that? Won't that do?


----------



## athena

Is this incentive still going on? I am interested in BLT... also how much (approximately)will 200 points cost roughly... I received their brochure but threw it out by mistake... 
Thanks,



icydog said:


> Did anyone take advantage of the newest DVC incentives. They are good. Look at this article on DVC News about the incentives.
> 
> If you are new to DVC and want to buy into the program you will need a referral to get the discount. Right now the incentives for new owners are the same as for owners. Y*ou can get $21 off of Saratoga Springs (in my opinion you don't want to do that) an $18 discount on Animal Kingdom Villas and $16 off of the new Bay Lake Towers at the Contemporary.*
> 
> I decided I needed to own at Bay Lake at the Contemporary so I bought 350 points there today. *I would also be willing to offer my name and membership to anyone who needs a referral.*
> 
> Marylyn Carlyle
> carlyle@comcast.net


----------



## rickandcindy23

You have probably been assigned a salesperson, and since the price and incentives are constantly changing, I feel it is the only way to get an exact cost at any given time.  

I know that the cost is always right around $100 a point with one of the sales. For my purposes, that is all I need to know because Rick won't let me buy anything.   I am okay with it, but someday, somehow he is going to change his mind.



athena said:


> Is this incentive still going on? I am interested in BLT... also how much (approximately)will 200 points cost roughly... I received their brochure but threw it out by mistake...
> Thanks,


----------



## Culli

rickandcindy23 said:


> You have probably been assigned a salesperson, and since the price and incentives are constantly changing, I feel it is the only way to get an exact cost at any given time.
> 
> I know that the cost is always right around $100 a point with one of the sales. For my purposes, that is all I need to know because Rick won't let me buy anything.   I am okay with it, but someday, somehow he is going to change his mind.



What!?!?!?!??!?!?!  Cindy I can't see you buying into DVC you are the queen of getting in the DVC trades for next to nothing.  If you own DVC I"m afraid you won't be out there hunting for the best/cheapest way to get in to share with your online friends.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Joe, there are other benefits to DVC, like the annual pass discount, plus as a Disney lover, I want to own at DVC!  I cannot believe I am trying to convince you I should buy DVC.  :rofl:  

I do have some weeks that trade into DVC.  I am so afraid that RCI will put a 1-in-4 in place sometime, and that will not be good.  I am with you, though, and hope II gets DVC back. 



Culli said:


> What!?!?!?!??!?!?!  Cindy I can't see you buying into DVC you are the queen of getting in the DVC trades for next to nothing.  If you own DVC I"m afraid you won't be out there hunting for the best/cheapest way to get in to share with your online friends.


----------



## icydog

athena said:


> Is this incentive still going on? I am interested in BLT... also how much (approximately)will 200 points cost roughly... I received their brochure but threw it out by mistake...
> Thanks,


. The sales incentives for new members are still going on. In most cases buying new now is cheaper than buying resale. You will need a referral to get the discounts listed in my first post. Send me PM or an email to Carlyle@Comcast.net.  
Marylyn Carlyle


----------



## icydog

rickandcindy23 said:


> Joe, there are other benefits to DVC, like the annual pass discount, plus as a Disney lover, I want to own at DVC!  I cannot believe I am trying to convince you I should buy DVC.  :rofl:
> 
> I do have some weeks that trade into DVC.  I am so afraid that RCI will put a 1-in-4 in place sometime, and that will not be good.  I am with you, though, and hope II gets DVC back.




Cindy,
If you were to ever going to buy DVC NOW is the time!! The prices are less than resale now with the newest incentives. Plus the California location will sell out very quickly since there will only be 200 villas there. 

I also have found that with DVC, and their ROFR, all my resorts have gone up in value since we bought them. I can't say that about any of my other timeshares. 

I am not trying to sell you on DVC. it's your money after all, I just water you to know my thinking. 

Regards,
Marylyn Carlyle
Carlyle@Comcast.net


----------



## Culli

rickandcindy23 said:


> Joe, there are other benefits to DVC, like the annual pass discount, plus as a Disney lover, I want to own at DVC!  I cannot believe I am trying to convince you I should buy DVC.  :rofl:
> 
> I do have some weeks that trade into DVC.  I am so afraid that RCI will put a 1-in-4 in place sometime, and that will not be good.  I am with you, though, and hope II gets DVC back.



Cindy you are right you DON'T have to sell me on DVC......heck we own almost 500 pts and might add on at BLT.  We have 3 soon to be 4 (son will need one now) annual passes.  We are staying at BLT in Oct so I will wait and see how we like it......right now I'm all about the Berach Club and if we add more pts we are going to do it at a place the 11 month window matters.  But the current $96 pt deal at BLT is pretty tempting for us.....just want to make sure we love the place as much if not more than BCV.  

I do have an ongoing search with my week 26 to see if I can get a 2br after easter early May week at Beach Club, Boardwalk or Wilderness.  Disney won't be depositing those for another month probably.  

Thanks again for all your help!  On another note I did grab that Wyndham deal.....so far so good we will see how it goes.


----------



## dvc_john

icydog said:


> Plus the California location will sell out very quickly since there will only be 200 villas there.



Actually, there are only 48 DVC units (although some of those are lock-outs). The 200 number is the total number of units being constructed, and 150 of those are hotel units.


----------



## icydog

Wow, it's smaller than I thought. The member website says 200 I believe but they didn't define what size they were.


----------



## icydog

*Still going on*

DVC is still offering incentives for new members as well as existing members. I am surprised since promotions as good as this one fall by the wayside really, really quickly.


----------



## icydog

*AKV are wonderful!!!!!*

We just got back from 6 nights at the new Animal Kingdom Villas. It was stupendous. It was so good, and thinking about it, I am going to start a new thread about it..


----------



## Kemble

*Buying from Disney are resale*

I ran the numbers over and over again, SSR at $91 from Disney or $74 a point from resale, the thing with Disney is that you close faster and you get all your 2008 points, also it is safer as far as being sure what you or buying is what it says it is, But with that said if you buy resale you will get a better deal as per point along with a longer wait for points and a little risk with your money as in is the deed what it says it is, either way Disney gets us at there parks we have fun they make money.


----------



## tomandrobin

Kemble said:


> I ran the numbers over and over again, SSR at $91 from Disney or $74 a point from resale, the thing with Disney is that you close faster and you get all your 2008 points, also it is safer as far as being sure what you or buying is what it says it is, But with that said if you buy resale you will get a better deal as per point along with a longer wait for points and a little risk with your money as in is the deed what it says it is, either way Disney gets us at there parks we have fun they make money.



I paid $63.75 for my SSR resale with all of the 2008, 2009 and 2010 points, plus seller paid 1/2 of closing costs. From start to finish, everything took 6 weeks. All of the "DVC" resellers will verify all information about the contract, points left, etc prior to selling the contract to you.


----------



## Kemble

*Thats a great deal*



tomandrobin said:


> I paid $63.75 for my SSR resale with all of the 2008, 2009 and 2010 points, plus seller paid 1/2 of closing costs. From start to finish, everything took 6 weeks. All of the "DVC" resellers will verify all information about the contract, points left, etc prior to selling the contract to you.



How did $63.75 get by the ROFR? you did a good deal on that sale, my sale was 210 points for 2009 and 139 from 2008 the deed was for 210 points at $74 a point so I got 348 for this year, I was talking with a Disney agent at the time, so I cancelled from Disney and went with the resale.


----------



## Culli

Kemble said:


> How did $63.75 get by the ROFR? you did a good deal on that sale, my sale was 210 points for 2009 and 139 from 2008 the deed was for 210 points at $74 a point so I got 348 for this year, I was talking with a Disney agent at the time, so I cancelled from Disney and went with the resale.



Disney is effected by the economy too, I'm sure they have more SSR inventory then they want and probably harder for them to sell retail.  Disney is not using ROFR that much...........that being said I just got hit by the ROFR monster today for a BCV purchase.  But in that case I know when I asked my guide that there was at least 5 maybe 9 people on the waitlist to buy BCV for my UY.  So in this case DVC just ROFR up the contract and will make $26 pt profit plus have 2008 and 09.


----------



## capjak

tomandrobin said:


> I paid $63.75 for my SSR resale with all of the 2008, 2009 and 2010 points, plus seller paid 1/2 of closing costs. From start to finish, everything took 6 weeks. All of the "DVC" resellers will verify all information about the contract, points left, etc prior to selling the contract to you.



Was it a large contract?  That is a still my friend, you must have brought tears to Mickey's eyes...


----------



## tomandrobin

Kemble said:


> How did $63.75 get by the ROFR? you did a good deal on that sale, my sale was 210 points for 2009 and 139 from 2008 the deed was for 210 points at $74 a point so I got 348 for this year, I was talking with a Disney agent at the time, so I cancelled from Disney and went with the resale.



I made a low offer of $60, the seller counter, I re-countered and $63.75 of the price we agreed upon. My agent had suggested $70, but I knew the Disney has not been very active with ROFR lately. I have seen $60 pp contracts pass in the past two months, but that contract was stripped.


----------



## tomandrobin

Culli said:


> Disney is effected by the economy too, I'm sure they have more SSR inventory then they want and probably harder for them to sell retail.  Disney is not using ROFR that much...........that being said I just got hit by the ROFR monster today for a BCV purchase.  But in that case I know when I asked my guide that there was at least 5 maybe 9 people on the waitlist to buy BCV for my UY.  So in this case DVC just ROFR up the contract and will make $26 pt profit plus have 2008 and 09.



Yeah, BCV is a lot harder to slide by the mouse at a low ball price.


----------



## tomandrobin

capjak said:


> Was it a large contract?  That is a still my friend, you must have brought tears to Mickey's eyes...



It was a 400 point contract. The $60 pp contract was for 120 points.


----------



## Culli

tomandrobin said:


> Yeah, BCV is a lot harder to slide by the mouse at a low ball price.



Yeah I knew it was not going to make it but if it did I would have been happy.  We really didn't need anymore points but at that price pretty hard to pass.  My wife wants BCV pts (ok so do I) but we are not pressed to get more pts only if I can get a deal on them.  I was shocked that the seller took the offer, most have really wanted out.  Congrats on your SSR deal, we got a loaded one about 6 months ago and at that time was a steal at $70, it was for 160pts.

To be honest the deal at BLT doesn't look that bad through Disney if you consider that it is a 2060 contract low MF and a desirable location similar to what BCV.  But BCV is selling in the 80+ range resale and if you look at IF an ext gets offered will be at least $15pt........not all that bad.  Oh yeah BCV MF are what about $1.40 per pt more or in that range?  Actually my ROFR was at $80 and BLT is at $96 per pt.......so if location location location BLT might be the better buy!?!?

Edit - oh yeah I do understant BLT for the most part does take more pts to stay at.  But if you want to stay there and value the 11 month window BLT pts makes sense.  SSR is best bang for buck in my mind.


----------



## tomandrobin

Culli said:


> Yeah I knew it was not going to make it but if it did I would have been happy.  We really didn't need anymore points but at that price pretty hard to pass.  My wife wants BCV pts (ok so do I) but we are not pressed to get more pts only if I can get a deal on them.  I was shocked that the seller took the offer, most have really wanted out.  Congrats on your SSR deal, we got a loaded one about 6 months ago and at that time was a steal at $70, it was for 160pts.
> 
> To be honest the deal at BLT doesn't look that bad through Disney if you consider that it is a 2060 contract low MF and a desirable location similar to what BCV.  But BCV is selling in the 80+ range resale and if you look at IF an ext gets offered will be at least $15pt........not all that bad.  Oh yeah BCV MF are what about $1.40 per pt more or in that range?  Actually my ROFR was at $80 and BLT is at $96 per pt.......so if location location location BLT might be the better buy!?!?
> 
> Edit - oh yeah I do understant BLT for the most part does take more pts to stay at.  But if you want to stay there and value the 11 month window BLT pts makes sense.  SSR is best bang for buck in my mind.



We almost bought BLT, but where resale prices are right now, it didn't make sense. 

I did a comparison of buying 160 point BLT vs buying SSR resale at $68, using the same money. You would get 60 more SSR points vs 160 at BLT. 

Then I looked at booking a one bedroom in September for a week. You need 163 points to book a "value" room at BLT, you are 3 points short. Those 220 SSR points will get you a studio and a one bedroom at SSR, with a 3 points left over. 

The point inflation of BLT is even worse in the higher seasons. I try to show people this fact, yet they still don't get it. Its not just about the maintenance fee difference, its what you can book with comparable points. 

I am not against BLT, we really like and look forward to booking at the 7 month mark. But if you want BLT, you need to buy BLT for that 11 month home resort booking window.


----------



## logan115

Couldn't resist the SSR resale either when taking our plunge into DVC this year, IMHO it was definitely the best "bang" for our buck as our goal was to own enough points to stay "somewhere" at the world - not too picky about where and hope to try all of them over time anyway.  Have stayed at SSR and can understand why some don't like it, but not that case with us and if I can't switch at 7 mos I don't mind being "stuck" there, to each their own.

Ironically, we bought 160 points @ SSR for $68 (was T&R using me as an example :hysterical: ), and in addition to all 2009 & 2010 points we also got 160 banked 2008s which I'm close to renting out, so it brings my cost down to around $57-$58.  Sure I think BLT looks great, but not $40/pt greater than SSR.  Would take some very drastic changes in the MFs at SSR and BLT to make BLT a "cheaper" play over the length of the contract, as the cheaper MFs don't offset the initial buy-in after you factor in the TVM.

Chris


Chris


----------



## tomandrobin

logan115 said:


> Couldn't resist the SSR resale either when taking our plunge into DVC this year, IMHO it was definitely the best "bang" for our buck as our goal was to own enough points to stay "somewhere" at the world - not too picky about where and hope to try all of them over time anyway.  Have stayed at SSR and can understand why some don't like it, but not that case with us and if I can't switch at 7 mos I don't mind being "stuck" there, to each their own.
> 
> Ironically, we bought 160 points @ SSR for $68 (was T&R using me as an example :hysterical: ), and in addition to all 2009 & 2010 points we also got 160 banked 2008s which I'm close to renting out, so it brings my cost down to around $57-$58.  Sure I think BLT looks great, but not $40/pt greater than SSR.  Would take some very drastic changes in the MFs at SSR and BLT to make BLT a "cheaper" play over the length of the contract, as the cheaper MFs don't offset the initial buy-in after you factor in the TVM.
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> Chris



Just don't let all this attention go to your head!

To add to my above post. To get a comparable rooms (a studio & 1 bedroom) at BLT for the same week, you would need 280 points for lake view and 332 points for Magic Kingdom View.  I didn't count value rooms...if you are going to stay value, you might as well buy SSR or OKW. 

That means you need to buy 280 BLT points to equal 222 SSR points. 

SSR resale 222 x $68 = $15,096 

BLT new 280 x $98 = $27,440 (lake view)

BLT new 332 x $98 = $32,536 (Magic Kingdom view)

SSR Maintenance fees would be 222 x $4.34 = $963.48 a year

BLT Maintenance fees would be 280 x $3.67 = $1027.60 a year (lake view)

BLT Maintenance fees would be 332 x $3.67 = $1218.44 a year (MK view)


----------



## littlestar

SSR resale prices are lower than what we bought BCV and VWL for almost 8 years ago direct from Disney. And with SSR you get the extra years. SSR resale is a deal. BLT has a nice location, but I personally think the points are too high/rich for me. I may tack on a couple of nights after an offsite stay, though, just for visiting the Magic Kingdom. 

SSR is a favorite resort for me, so that influences my thinking. The last time we were at Disney, we walked from Downtown Disney down Hotel Plaza Boulevard to Crossroad shopping center to my favorite pizza place in Orlando - Flippers Pizza (their bread sticks are unbelieveable - they even make their own marinara sauce). I just love that I can stay at SSR on Disney property (not rent a car if I don't want to) and walk to some of my favorite restaurants.    It's even a pretty walk down Hotel Plaza Boulevard, it reminds me of Hilton Head with all the moss draped trees.


----------



## Culli

tomandrobin said:


> Just don't let all this attention go to your head!
> 
> To add to my above post. To get a comparable rooms (a studio & 1 bedroom) at BLT for the same week, you would need 280 points for lake view and 332 points for Magic Kingdom View.  I didn't count value rooms...if you are going to stay value, you might as well buy SSR or OKW.
> 
> That means you need to buy 280 BLT points to equal 222 SSR points.
> 
> SSR resale 222 x $68 = $15,096
> 
> BLT new 280 x $98 = $27,440 (lake view)
> 
> BLT new 332 x $98 = $32,536 (Magic Kingdom view)
> 
> SSR Maintenance fees would be 222 x $4.34 = $963.48 a year
> 
> BLT Maintenance fees would be 280 x $3.67 = $1027.60 a year (lake view)
> 
> BLT Maintenance fees would be 332 x $3.67 = $1218.44 a year (MK view)



You don't have to sell me on SSR value, we own 385 pts there.  My point was if location is important to you and the 11 month window when you compare BLT cost to BCV,BWV or VWL BLT is probably the better value.  YES it cost more pts but for some having the MK or EPCOT location is what is the most important.  Plus with the lower MF at the 7 month window pts are pts.

Edit to add:  The real deal using the info above would be to buy SSR pts and then use them to stay at OKW for lower pts cost, you won't need to worry about 11 month window as much for OKW unless you are looking at a GV.


----------



## icydog

*If your happy with SSR then this sale is notfor you*

If you are going to buy a new contract at AKV or BLT now is the time to do it. With the point incentives offered it is better to buy retail than to buy resale Now is THE time to take advantage of these great deals. 

If you like SSR and plan on staying there now is the time to buy resale. 

That is the story in a nutshell


----------



## Culli

icydog said:


> If you are going to buy a new contract at AKV or BLT now is the time to do it. With the point incentives offered it is better to buy retail than to buy resale Now is THE time to take advantage of these great deals.
> 
> If you like SSR and plan on staying there now is the time to buy resale.
> 
> That is the story in a nutshell



Talked to my guide today and he is a real good guy, claims they are selling BLT to fast!  I doubt that but then he followed up with something that totally makes sense and if put in perspecitve makes his first stmt valid.  They are going to end the BLT incentives so they can move AKV and SSR.  That makes sense for the same price or close I'm sure majority of people are going to BLT.  I'm sure they sold enough of BLT to satisfy the mouse and now need to move the AKV and SSR contracts and will offer the better incentives there to do so...........NOW THAT makes sense when combined with BLT is selling so great.


----------



## logan115

Culli said:


> Talked to my guide today and he is a real good guy, claims they are selling BLT to fast!  I doubt that but then he followed up with something that totally makes sense and if put in perspecitve makes his first stmt valid.  They are going to end the BLT incentives so they can move AKV and SSR.  That makes sense for the same price or close I'm sure majority of people are going to BLT.  I'm sure they sold enough of BLT to satisfy the mouse and now need to move the AKV and SSR contracts and will offer the better incentives there to do so...........NOW THAT makes sense when combined with BLT is selling so great.



Or they may end up just cutting some of the incentives at BLT without changing the current deals on AKV/SSR which would make them "look" like they're at more of a discount.

If people can choose from BLT @ $98, AKV @ $96, and SSR @ $91 most probably go with BLT.  But BLT @ $106, AKV @ $98, and SSR @ $91 probably brings out more SSR buyers.

Chris


----------



## rickandcindy23

SSR is a beautiful resort, and the deal for the 400 points is spectacular.  I would love to get that one myself.  Rick might even go for it.  I think a call to Seth Nock is in order.


----------



## Culli

logan115 said:


> Or they may end up just cutting some of the incentives at BLT without changing the current deals on AKV/SSR which would make them "look" like they're at more of a discount.
> 
> If people can choose from BLT @ $98, AKV @ $96, and SSR @ $91 most probably go with BLT.  But BLT @ $106, AKV @ $98, and SSR @ $91 probably brings out more SSR buyers.
> 
> Chris



I think the discount will be $5 per pt for BLT at a certain level.  Right now the BLT deal is $96 for 125-200 and $94 for 200+ and I agree with your above stmt.  Not sure why anyone would buy SSR thru DVC if you can get resale between $60-70 depending on how loaded it is, I think AKV is about $85ish resale so not a huge difference on that compared to SSR.  I'm on the fence for current BLT, we want to add pts to a park DVC.  Just got a BCV fall victim to ROFR at $80...so if I go BLT at 200 for $94 with the extra years and lower MFs not all that bad I guess.  Then I look at how many pts it costs to stay at BLT, choices choices choices what to do  

Yup walking to the parks IS THAT important to our family.  Just love BCV, have not stayed at BLT but don't see why we wouldn't love it as much   We are staying there in Oct and with my luck we will fall in love with it and price will be $106-112 and thinking I could have bought for $94 a few months ago.........the tough decesions hey:rofl:


----------



## Culli

rickandcindy23 said:


> SSR is a beautiful resort, and the deal for the 400 points is spectacular.  I would love to get that one myself.  Rick might even go for it.  I think a call to Seth Nock is in order.



Hey Cindy.....400pts for you!!!!!!!  Far cry from a small contract :hysterical: 

The RCI mess has got you looking close at DVC now


----------



## Culli

rickandcindy23 said:


> SSR is a beautiful resort, and the deal for the 400 points is spectacular.  I would love to get that one myself.  Rick might even go for it.  I think a call to Seth Nock is in order.



Hey Cindy.....400pts for you!!!!!!!  Far cry from a small contract :hysterical: 

The RCI mess has got you looking close at DVC now

What is the 400pt deal?


----------



## icydog

rickandcindy23 said:


> SSR is a beautiful resort, and the deal for the 400 points is spectacular.  I would love to get that one myself.  Rick might even go for it.  I think a call to Seth Nock is in order.



Cindy If you know you like SSR there are loads of places to buy for a fraction of what Disney is selling points for. But think twice before buying there. When all other resorts are full SSR is the default location. If you love the place, and the tree houses make a big difference in my opinion, then buy resale. Otherwise look at an OKW resale and if all else fails  buy a BLT or AKV retail with the incentivesThe prices are NOT going to come down from this incentive. 

BTW, Culli-What _RCI Mess _are you talking about?? Take care.


----------



## Twinkstarr

Culli said:


> Hey Cindy.....400pts for you!!!!!!!  Far cry from a small contract :hysterical:
> 
> The RCI mess has got you looking close at DVC now
> 
> What is the 400pt deal?



Tomandrobin's super resale deal!


----------



## rickandcindy23

tomandrobin said:


> I paid $63.75 for my SSR resale with all of the 2008, 2009 and 2010 points, plus seller paid 1/2 of closing costs. From start to finish, everything took 6 weeks. All of the "DVC" resellers will verify all information about the contract, points left, etc prior to selling the contract to you.



Culli, I think Tom and Robin said this one was 400 points, or am I mistaken?  I would love this kind of deal, and YES, RCI is making me nuts!  I can still get DVC with RCI Points, in abundant supply, but I am afraid those options will go away too.   

I love SSR.  It's elegant, new, and quiet on that top floor, plus every time we have stayed, the bus stops have been very close, with buses every few minutes.  It's been impressive.  

When we stayed at Wilderness Lodge Villas, the bus took 45 minutes to get to Animal Kingdom to pick us up.  We decided that the transportation may not be that great, so we drove to the parks our next few trips.  Then we stayed at SSR and could not believe how quickly the buses came.  We never even had to sit in the bus stop area, the buses pulled up as we were walking out.


----------



## Culli

icydog said:


> BTW, Culli-What _RCI Mess _are you talking about?? Take care.



For starters the recent "upgrade" they did last weekend.  Cindy and I have some traders that can see DVC but RCI has been a pain (well at least for me).  There has been lots of inconsistency and misinformation regarding how they handle the trade power of our resort.  It is an awesome trader in II and with DVC moving to RCI it has caused some havoic for those trading into DVC.  Last week I could see all DVC with lots of inventory, after the "upgrade" it takes forever to log in if I can at all then I can only see OKW and SSR and not a lot of inventory.  I went from seeing 165k weeks to 139k after their "upgrade".  The good news is I did get a visible deposit with my Wyndham pts, and no it can't see DVC.


----------



## icydog

*Cindy can you please expand on the RCI situation? Thank you. *

We found the transportation from the AKV Kidani Village superb. The best we have ever encountered. 

The resorts that are *NOT* landlocked, attached to, or close proximity to, a park, like Villas at Wilderness Lodge, BCV, and BWV have notoriously bad bus service. That's always been that way. OKW has great bus service because you cannot get anywhere without a bus other than Downtown Disney. SSR and AKV are both the same. The buses have to keep you connected. 

What we do at VWL is to take the ferry over to MK and then take the Monorail to Epcot. Or take the monorail to the TTC and take a bus to AK or MGM. Seems like a long trip but it is not in reality any longer than waiting for the bus at the resort.

At BCV or BWV we take the first bus to _ANY_ park. Then transfer to another bus at the theme park to take us to where we want to go. The bus service from the theme parks and the TTC is much better than at the resorts.

  We also get off the bus at the Swan and walk to the BWV to save all those extra stops on the way home. That trip with all the stops is interminable.


----------



## rickandcindy23

RCI had an "enhancement" to their system over the weekend, which severely affected the trading power of all of our supertrader weeks, including the Foxrun weeks 26, 27 and 28 that we have on deposit right now.   I can no longer see 90+ DVC weeks in Orlando.  Sometimes I could see as many as 150 DVC, and now only two studios or so.  

I talked to RCI about it, and he said the trading power will be restored after the new updates.   I think he just wanted to get me off the phone.  I told him I wanted my 2010 deposits back, and he said they are gone.


----------



## icydog

Culli said:


> For starters the recent "upgrade" they did last weekend.  Cindy and I have some traders that can see DVC but RCI has been a pain (well at least for me).  There has been lots of inconsistency and misinformation regarding how they handle the trade power of our resort.  It is an awesome trader in II and with DVC moving to RCI it has caused some havoic for those trading into DVC.  Last week I could see all DVC with lots of inventory, after the "upgrade" it takes forever to log in if I can at all then I can only see OKW and SSR and not a lot of inventory.  I went from seeing 165k weeks to 139k after their "upgrade".  The good news is I did get a visible deposit with my Wyndham pts, and no it can't see DVC.



I'm assuming you mean FR.. I own a spring week which I always deposited into II. I used my 2010 already when it was in II to get a VWL one bdrm for Sept. So I am out of inventory. Does it pull as well on RCI? Is that what you mean that it used to and now it isn't? None of my deposited weeks will pull a DVC resort in RCI. I have dogs in there.


----------



## timeos2

*Why buy - they are for rent!*



icydog said:


> If you are going to buy a new contract at AKV or BLT now is the time to do it. With the point incentives offered it is better to buy retail than to buy resale Now is THE time to take advantage of these great deals.
> 
> If you like SSR and plan on staying there now is the time to buy resale.
> 
> That is the story in a nutshell



A recent (last Sunday) article in the Orlando Sentinel talks about how the DVC timeshare division, while growing, is suffering financially as all timeshare developers are. They also mention that DVC accommodations - including the newest resorts - are included in recent deeply discounted rental offers - you can rent far cheaper than you can buy. Plus that means if you own you are in competition with Disney for renters. Guess who wins that battle? So I'd be much more inclined to pass up the "opportunity" to commit to a long term lease and the ever increasing fees to simply use the facilities over the next couple years on a one time rental basis. Makes much more sense financially and, if the potential buyer is like most, after two or three trips the novelty will wear off and you can simply look elsewhere in a few years for your travel needs. Even if you want to return the cost (resale) will be far lower in three years than buying today is.  In the long run a much safer and less costly approach.


----------



## Culli

icydog said:


> I'm assuming you mean FR.. I own a spring week which I always deposited into II. I used my 2010 already when it was in II to get a VWL one bdrm for Sept. So I am out of inventory. Does it pull as well on RCI? Is that what you mean that it used to and now it isn't? None of my deposited weeks will pull a DVC resort in RCI. I have dogs in there.



I have a week 26 and yeah it is foxrun, and it was a tiger with over 165k last week.  Just as good as II but for some reason I liked II's inventory better.  I just scored a Marriott at HH for summer 2010 with my forxrun week 15.  The week 15 didn't see anything in RCI but can pull a HH Marriott in summer 

What I mean is used to and now it is isnt........last week my week 26 saw 165k and after last weeks "upgrade" it only sees about 139k.  Hopefully Cindy is right about it getting fixed in the next few weeks.  

So my week 26 is (or was until this weekend) just as good in RCI then II but my week 15 is almost worthless in RCI but still a tiger in II.  RCI gives me a headache everytime I call them I get different answers, sometimes the run around.  Last time I just keep calling until I get the answer I want, shouldn't have to be that way but it is.  I love DVC MS they so easy to deal with compared to RCI, Wyndham and even II.  

Now I just need to decided in the next week or so to do BLT, do nothing or keep trying for BCV.  We already have 485pts across SSR and OKW.  If I add anything it will be for the 11 month window advantages.  Like both SSR and OKW (like them all but for some reason have no desire to go to AKV) but we absolutly love BCV.  Thus the dilema BLT or BCV, I assume we will love BLT as much as BCV we value walking to the parks.  Walking to MK and Monorail to EPCOT would be really nice.


----------



## icydog

Culli said:


> I have a week 26 and yeah it is foxrun, and it was a tiger with over 165k last week.  Just as good as II but for some reason I liked II's inventory better.  I just scored a Marriott at HH for summer 2010 with my forxrun week 15.  The week 15 didn't see anything in RCI but can pull a HH Marriott in summer
> 
> What I mean is used to and now it is isnt........last week my week 26 saw 165k and after last weeks "upgrade" it only sees about 139k.  Hopefully Cindy is right about it getting fixed in the next few weeks.
> 
> So my week 26 is (or was until this weekend) just as good in RCI then II but my week 15 is almost worthless in RCI but still a tiger in II.  RCI gives me a headache everytime I call them I get different answers, sometimes the run around.  Last time I just keep calling until I get the answer I want, shouldn't have to be that way but it is.  I love DVC MS they so easy to deal with compared to RCI, Wyndham and even II.
> 
> Now I just need to decided in the next week or so to do BLT, do nothing or keep trying for BCV.  We already have 485pts across SSR and OKW.  If I add anything it will be for the 11 month window advantages.  Like both SSR and OKW (like them all but for some reason have no desire to go to AKV) but we absolutly love BCV.  Thus the dilema BLT or BCV, I assume we will love BLT as much as BCV we value walking to the parks.  Walking to MK and Monorail to EPCOT would be really nice.




You know I wasn't sure if I would like AKV but I love them..You should schedule a trip there. Very upscale..

You should buy where you want to go. If walking into the parks is important to you buy BCV or BLT. You never get that option with OKW or SSR so you need at least one that gets you over to a park. Before BLT I owned, and still own, BCV and I used that for the Food and Wine Festival and at Christmastime. Both those times of yr you want to be close to Epcot. 

With BLT you are within walking distance to the MK and a monorail away from Epcot. I like the idea of using the monorail to get to and fro anyway. I think the BLT will hold its value as well or better than BCV..


----------



## icydog

Did anyone buy using the incentives? Are they over now. I asked on another thread but can anyone refresh my memory as to the cost of BLT with the incentive. I mean the price per point I paid. I forget. I bought 350 BLT points during the incentives of $16 off per point.


----------



## tomandrobin

icydog said:


> Did anyone buy using the incentives? Are they over now. I asked on another thread but can anyone refresh my memory as to the cost of BLT with the incentive. I mean the price per point I paid. I forget. I bought 350 BLT points during the incentives of $16 off per point.



The current incentives will end on June 15th. 

The webcast incentives from last night were really fantastic for larger purchases. 

I added 125 points at BLT yesterday, before we head out of town for St John.


----------



## icydog

Tom what was the original amount for the BLT before the incentives? I mean before the webcast?  I want ammo when I call Lewis's office this morning.


----------



## icydog

tomandrobin said:


> The current incentives will end on June 15th.
> 
> The webcast incentives from last night were really fantastic for larger purchases.
> 
> I added 125 points at BLT yesterday, before we head out of town for St John.





CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## DVC Mike

tomandrobin said:


> I added 125 points at BLT yesterday...


 
Me too!


----------



## icydog

Congratulations to you too Mike. I have been reading your thread over on the Dis. 23 contracts. I thought I had a lot. I only have 14. Of course there are a few big ones in there.


----------



## Culli

DVC Mike said:


> Me too!



just added 150, was going to do 200 but I know the Boston will be better by about $2 per pt then recent webcast.  I just can't stomach that so I added 150 now and add 25 here and there when extra cash finds its way to my bank account


----------



## icydog

Can you please tell me about the Boston promotion? Is it only for new members or can a veteran like me buy in Boston to save money?  Maybe it would be worth the five hour trip to secure deeply discounted points? What do you think?  I live in central NJ and would consider a trip like this to save thousands on BLT points. I wanted 500 but bought 350. That's why I'm thinking of Boston. 

Otherwise, the newest promotion is okay with me. I saved big money over the last incentives offered. I figure I am ahead of the game.


----------



## Culli

icydog said:


> Can you please tell me about the Boston promotion? Is it only for new members or can a veteran like me buy in Boston to save money?  Maybe it would be worth the five hour trip to secure deeply discounted points? What do you think?  I live in central NJ and would consider a trip like this to save thousands on BLT points. I wanted 500 but bought 350. That's why I'm thinking of Boston.
> 
> Otherwise, the newest promotion is okay with me. I saved big money over the last incentives offered. I figure I am ahead of the game.



I think the incentives will make a difference at the 200 pt level and up.  I'm not sure on what the price is but guess it will be a buck or two better than the webcast.  It is for the new doorway to dreams they are opening.  I think it is coming up soon, like next week maybe?  I'm way too far from Boston but wish they would have them at the Chicago one as that is an easy drive for us to pull off.  We added 150 and was going to go to 200 maybe even 270 but I won't do it with the possibility of better ones for Boston.  I do understand that maybe next month something better will come around, but it should be for anyone.  It angers me that incentives are different for various "events".  I'm all for having them have characters or prize drawings etc but the price/incentives should be the same.  Same thing for the cruises.  I will just add 25 here or there to get what I need.  Or I will wait until they start giving the previous year pts with no MF later in the year or Jan 2010...not sure if they will do it but why not wait?   Like I said next month a better incentive might come along but it shouldn't be based on me getting to a webcast or a particular part of the country.  Some may disagree but it is just my 2 cents.


----------



## RahRah

icydog said:


> Tom what was the original amount for the BLT before the incentives? I mean before the webcast?  I want ammo when I call Lewis's office this morning.



Not Tom, but the BLT webcast incentive was progressive - more points, deeper discounts.....160-199 $96pp....200-269 $94pp....270-319 $92pp....320-499 $91pp....and 500+ $89pp.

BLT's retail is $112pp...best incentive I saw before the webcast was $96pp if buying 200+.


----------



## RahRah

timeos2 said:


> A recent (last Sunday) article in the Orlando Sentinel talks about how the DVC timeshare division, while growing, is suffering financially as all timeshare developers are. They also mention that DVC accommodations - including the newest resorts - are included in recent deeply discounted rental offers - you can rent far cheaper than you can buy. Plus that means if you own you are in competition with Disney for renters. Guess who wins that battle? So I'd be much more inclined to pass up the "opportunity" to commit to a long term lease and the ever increasing fees to simply use the facilities over the next couple years on a one time rental basis. Makes much more sense financially and, if the potential buyer is like most, after two or three trips the novelty will wear off and you can simply look elsewhere in a few years for your travel needs. Even if you want to return the cost (resale) will be far lower in three years than buying today is.  In the long run a much safer and less costly approach.



This was indeed something I long considered and carefully thought about before plunking down the money to buy into BLT.  

I think you're off a bit in your analysis regarding booking directly from Disney though.  

For example, we have a 2-bedroom lake-view at BLT for 12/27 to 1/1....305 points - my cost, including MF's and opportunity cost (contract cost divided by years of RTU) is $1662.25 for five nights, or $332.45 per night.  If I were to book through Disney, the same exact unit, it's $6750 for five nights ($1350 per night with tax).  I've already had three offers for me to rent it to someone who wants it - offers ranged from $4800-$5500....I want to go though!

Even if I go the low season, say September 19-26, this time in a Magic Kingdom view 1-bedroom - for that I need 270 points; my cost = $1472 for the week ($210 per night)....booked through Disney, a 1-bedroom lake-view is $3863.38 and for those dates, includes free dining.  If I add the DDP to the one-bedroom I book with my points, for two adults (559.86 for 7-nights DDP), my stay goes up to $2032 - still less than booking through Disney and I'm paying for the dining!  Staying at the Contemporary, in a hotel room, is even more - $4651 for the week, MK view!

Even if I rent, I can't find a better rental rate through an owner unless the owner rents for less than $6.00 per point, and I don't see that happening soon.

So far as ability to sell later - personally, I think BLT will be very similar in resale to BCV, s resort close to parks (Epcot & DHS), strict pool rules and convenient....and based on how they're doing on resale (BCV $85-93pp) and BLT's location on the monorail with exclusive use of the pool, fitness center and walking distance to MK - I'm not all that worried about how much I will be able to sell for in the future....I wrote my contracts small, one 100 and the rest 50 pointers so that if I do need to sell, I will have an easier time doing so - given that I paid $89 per point, I think it'll be a while before that price is seen on the resale market.

Of course, the above is just my opinion!


----------

